# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  August Contest Signups

## KarlaB18

State the following things:
- Your preferred league (Beginner, Intermediate or Advanced)
- Your availability, 1 being not very much and 5 being fully available
- Your average rate of lucidity.

*Beginner:*
- KarlaB18
- EbbTide000
- Azaleaj
- Methos

*Intermediate:*
- dolphin
- Finny
- coolcoolcool
- cooleymd
- FireFlyMan
*
Advanced:*


Happy dreaming!

Karla <3

----------


## KarlaB18

In case the formatting of my posts is messed up in anyway, I've finally had to move to the new computer and so I have to spend some time seeing how the new system and its features work.

League: Beginner
Availability: 4
Average Lucidity: (1 to 3 per month)

----------


## KarlaB18

ATTENTION MODS: Posted this in the wrong section, could you please move this thread to "Lucid Challenges"?

----------


## dolphin

League:Intermediate
Availability:3
Average lucidity:3-5/week

----------


## Finny

Depending on what the contest is... I’m curious to try
League: intermediate 
Availability: 4-5
Lucidity rate: less then 1 per month

----------


## coolcoolcool

League . Intermediate
available. 4-5
lucidy rate. 2 to 3 a month

----------


## KarlaB18

Thanks for signing up everyone! Keep the competitors coming.

Finny: If you've seen my May, June and July contests, the August one will follow a similar format to that. Scoring points for certain tasks, obviously more for lucids and a small amount for the same task achieved in a non-lucid environment. There will also be some fun bonus tasks based on what the teams are.

----------


## RelicWraith

Jeez Louise, it's already August! I'm signing up for intermediate again, if you don't mind.

League: Intermediate
Availability: 3
Average lucidity: 3 days with at least one LD each per week.

----------


## cooleymd

I should be avaliable
Total lucids this past month 6 lucid dreams (lucid 7 times total)

----------


## Methos

Sign me up. I'll give it a shot.

League . Beginner
available. 3
lucidy rate. 1 good one per week(ish)

Guess this means I'm starting an online dream journal.

----------


## 9sk

intermediate, 3, 15% lucidity

----------


## Finny

I’m sorry I completely forgot about the contest! I just started a new job, my mind is kinda elsewhere at the moment. I hope you can forgive me

----------


## KarlaB18

No worries. Are you going to attempt to gain any points before the end of the month?

----------

